# Drinking water



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

We leave water down for the girls all day long and they run the house even if we are not there. They are both very good about the potty. Yet when we check their water bow, it is sometimes still full or half full. I hadn't thought that they just don't like our water, that could be it. But is ther something that could be added to it to make them like it better. I am taking Sophie to the vet this Friday so I thought I would ask him too but was just wondering if anyone had any suggestions.....


----------



## Stelkia Maltese (Jun 3, 2008)

If its the taste of the water maybe try distilled water. If they will lap at water coming from your faucet, try the Drinkwell. That's what I have. I bought for a cat that I used to have that would only drink from the faucet.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Nissa has reverse osmoses water available to her in 3 places in the house and still she doesn't seem to drink much at all. I don't know if it's just the breed or not but most people with malts that I've talked to say the same thing.


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

wow, I don't know what to tell you. I am always complaining to my hubby that I am constantly refilling the water bowl. I fill it about 3 times a day, and every time it is bone dry!!!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Nikki doesn't drink much water either. I feed her canned food which has a high moisture content, but I'd still like her to drink more water. My water is filtered and it tastes fine. Sometimes I put a drop of honey or apple juice (just a drop) in her water and then she laps it up. One way I get her to drink is to play tug of war with her. After that, she drinks a good bit of water.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

I also don't have that problem. Clifford drinks so much water, that I can't keep up. We buy drinking water, and thats what he drinks from his bowl. Never heard of a dog not drinking much, but if they hydrated they should be fine. I know Clifford drinks from outside without me catching him on time, but I am sure yours are not doing this. If they aren't acting sick or dehydrated they are probably fine. They know when they need to drink, and I don't believe they would purposely dehydrate themselves unless they are ill.


----------



## Sugarbaby (May 21, 2008)

JUST A THOUGHT.. WHEN WE ARE HOME SUGAR DRINKS LOTS AND LOTS OF WATER BUT WHEN WE ARE GONE SHE DRINKS VERY LITTLE.. I THINK IT IS BECAUSE THEY SLEEP WHEN YOU ARE AWAY...

JUST A THOUGHT.. HOPE YOU FIND THE ANSWER YOU ARE LOOKING FOR.. SUGAR'S MOM


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I wouldn't worry about it. I do give Soda filtered water at home.


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Both of mine seem much more interested in water when it is cold right out of the fridge. Now that it's summer they both know that before leashes go on, they have to drink some water before we go out. I offer it to them in a glass and they both seem to drink a lot more of it when it's very cold. I know that doesn't help for the rest of the day but it's better than nothing. 

I started having them drink water before we go outside if it's 70 or above because I had a bad experience with Toto a couple of years ago on a walk one morning. It was humid but not terribly hot. He had a little bit of what I assume was heat stroke and started losing his balance. We had only walked 3 blocks. I started carrying him home but it felt like an eternity. So I stopped a car pulling out of a driveway and tearfully asked the driver to give us a ride the rest of the way home. I really didn't give him much choice since I was opening his car door as I was asking. It's never happened again but it's something I'll never forget.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Our dogs get reverse osmosis bottled water also and I don't see them drinking so much either. Mr Wookie drinks from a water bottle so I can always measure what he's had. Admittedly some days a bit more then others. I really have no idea how much they should drink though... Dr Jaimie perhaps could suggest an amount of safe or unsafe level.

Melanie


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Zippy is a drinker <hangs head in shame> lol

I keep 2 kinds of water. I triple filter rain water and put it in the fridge. When I am ready to fill her bowl, I add Braggs Apple Cider Vinegar to it. I also give her tap water about once a week. She isn't a picky girl.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Nemo drinks like a horse and does pee pee like a bull


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jun 12 2008, 10:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=590442


> Nemo drinks like a horse and does pee pee like a bull [/B]


Bonnie drinks bottled water (Fiji) and doesn't seem to drink very much, but apparently enough. Eloise always insisted
on very cold water that hadn't been sitting out very long, so I was giving her fresh water 5 or 6 times a day. Bonnie is
not so fussy, but is an EXTREMELY finicky eater.


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies, I am taking Sophie to the vet on another issue today and I will ask him what is up and if it is a problem. We have switched over to wet food because it is does have the liquid in it and they are hydrated so we will see....


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:huh: I am taking Nemo , again, to the vet. I just feel he goes to much.
Maybe it's nothing , But I want to make sure


----------

